# His new name is Cannibal.



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

SO I decided a few weeks ago I would start conditioning Troop and Hera to spawn. I began the spawning process about a week and a half ago (putting her in the tank with her container) I released her last Tuesday and things seemed to be going well, not a lot of chasing and NO nipping until this past Friday, she only had a small nip. I left them for 1 DAY! 1 DAY! and HE ATE HER!

All I can guess is that she died and he just ate her  I'm really sad though. HE was a rescued walmart Betta and I got her from Petco. I feel like a bad person because I wasnt there  so sad 

Here she is. Cute little CT girl. Then there's him...he may have to be adopted by one of my friends...I'm renaming him Cannibal for now.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW!!! I've never heard of that happening! I once had a female die after a spawn, but that is very unusual.


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

I know  It really freaked me out. That's why idk if I can keep him. He scares me


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

:shock:he ate her??!!!!! wooooowwwww.:shake:.dont put your fingers in the water...


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

did you have a snail in the aquarium? they will take advantage of free food.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Whoa! I have NEVER heard of that happening! What a shame....:blueworry: I would be afraid of him too. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

No I don have a snail, I need to get one though. I had been feedig them in there so I know he wasn't starving. I think I'm going to put him in my boyfriends 55gal. Even though he'll be with 2 large angels.....I'm not too worried about "cannibal".


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Don't put him with angels! They are very aggressive when in pairs. They are in the category of fish that you should never house with bettas!


----------

